
Tim Cook: Apple Won't Create 'Backdoor' to Help FBI - fmavituna
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/02/17/cook-open-letter-backdoor-fbi-san-bernardino/
======
herbst
Sure. AFAIK they are a U.S. company. So how do they even have a choice?

